# Lily Ann will be 2 yrs. old on April 1st!



## PamfromTx (Mar 9, 2021)

The youngest g-niece will be two years of age on April 1st.  I hope we are able to travel by then (even though I doubt it) to celebrate with her.   She is my precious baby girl and I love her so.  Ordered her a couple of things from Amazon yesterday; told her grandma to hide them til her birthday.  Thought I'd order just in case we aren't able to travel.  In the meantime, I went to Marshall's and TJMaxx to look for other cute jammies and a birthday dress.  Amazon did not have the birthday dress I wanted in her size.  Drats.  Will let her mother get that for her.  Lily Ann is into 'Trolls' if you can believe that a child that young knows her cartoon characters.


----------



## jujube (Mar 9, 2021)

OH, what a gumdrop!  I love that mouth!


----------



## DaveA (Mar 9, 2021)

What a little sweetheart.  So calm and peaceful.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 9, 2021)

Ugggh, I just found out that her and her 3 year old sister have been signed up for day care starting this THURSDAY.  The daycare is affiliated with the town's college and is finally opening their doors since shutting it down due to Covid-19.  I don't feel so good about this idea.

@DaveA, Lily is quite a firecracker; loud and hyper.  lol  Approaching the Terrible Twos!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> The youngest g-niece will be two years of age on April 1st.  I hope we are able to travel by then (even though I doubt it) to celebrate with her.   She is my precious baby girl and I love her so.  Ordered her a couple of things from Amazon yesterday; told her grandma to hide them til her birthday.  Thought I'd order just in case we aren't able to travel.  In the meantime, I went to Marshall's and TJMaxx to look for other cute jammies and a birthday dress.  Amazon did not have the birthday dress I wanted in her size.  Drats.  Will let her mother get that for her.  Lily Ann is into 'Trolls' if you can believe that a child that young knows her cartoon characters.  View attachment 153925


She's Aunt Pam's sweetie.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Ugggh, I just found out that her and her 3 year old sister have been signed up for day care starting this THURSDAY.  The daycare is affiliated with the town's college and is finally opening their doors since shutting it down due to Covid-19.  I don't feel so good about this idea.
> 
> @DaveA, Lily is quite a firecracker; loud and hyper.  lol  Approaching the Terrible Twos!


My former foster son, Collin, has been going to in-person pre-school for a couple of months now, and he spends 3 or 4 weekends with me every month. Plus, the 2 g-kids who spend lots of time here will go back to school classrooms in August. This is the main reason I went in for the covid vaccines.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 9, 2021)

Well, geeeze, I ordered her a pink trike bike just yesterday afternoon and there was one on their front door earlier this evening.  My niece and sister were confused at the promptness.  They finally figured out that if it was from Amazon ... it would be in an AMAZON box.  It wasn't the one I ordered.  Someone left it there and they don't know who!  So, I have to cancel my order tonight (before I forget).


----------



## Don M. (Mar 9, 2021)

It's fun watching the little one's grow up.  Our oldest Great Granddaughter will be 16 later this year, and she is already talking about getting a car.  In another few years, we may have 5 generations in our family.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 27, 2021)

The girls mommy, my niece S.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2021)

Early Happy Birthday to sweet Lily Ann.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 29, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Early Happy Birthday to sweet Lily Ann.


Thank you @SeaBreeze  .... I hope her mother makes it a special day for this baby girl that was born on April Fool's Day.  She's been in her Terrible Twos for a couple of months.  My sister was telling me that she likes to color.  They have some sort of cleanser that removes the marks though.  And they do scold her and her older sister.  My sister said she looked under the kitchen table and it was scribbled all over.  It is never ending.

You have to be constantly watching those two.  I feel sorry for the babysitter (my brother-in-law)!   lol  My sister refuses to retire from the public library and the girl's mommy is an educator.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 29, 2021)

I guess Daycare is out of the question.  They won't take toddlers who are not potty trained.  Lily isn't yet; she refuses to get potty trained.  And they don't allow her to drink a bottle.  So, Grandpa will continue to babysit.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2021)

What a sweet little girl. I love my 2 grandsons but boys clothes are so boring. Pants are pants and shirts are shirts. I love looking at all the little girls dresses but these days once they hit their teens they all seem to end up in torn jeans anyway. 
Enjoy those frilly little dresses while you can and wishing Lily Ann a very happy birthday.  I hope you get to celebrate with her.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 29, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> What a sweet little girl. I love my 2 grandsons but boys clothes are so boring. Pants are pants and shirts are shirts. I love looking at all the little girls dresses but these days once they hit their teens they all seem to end up in torn jeans anyway.
> Enjoy those frilly little dresses while you can and wishing Lily Ann a very happy birthday.  I hope you get to celebrate with her.


I love pretty, frilly dresses too (for them, that is).  But, they are always wearing little jeans/pants with sweatshirts and/or t-shirts.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2021)

Got to Facetime with Lily Ann, her sister Lucy Jo and my niece S.  It was so good to see them.  Lily doesn't really know me as she was several months old when she met me.  I can't wait til the day arrives that I can hold her.  I hate it that I missed her birthday.  But, she received all of my presents.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 1, 2021)

Love my Lily!   Hope she had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 5, 2021)

My two wittle g-nieces have strep throat.   Lily is sicker than Lucy.  But, the cute thing is that when they were dismissed by the doctor, both chimed in, "Thank you."   Awwwwwwwwww, so sweet.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Apr 7, 2021)

Lily is adorable, Pam!!!!  Lucky you!  And lucky Lily to have such a loving g-aunt.  Lucy and Lily...love love love the names, and they will surely be beauties if they take after Mom


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2021)

@PamfromTx , your G- niece is beautiful! She looks so familiar to me, like a movie star or a TV personality.

It took me awhile of wondering then, I decided maybe she reminds me of the famous  TV chef Pati Jinich the the old PBS cooking show "Pati’s Mexican Table". I've see her on Food TV as well. 

I may be wrong.... has anyone ever said your niece looks like someone famous?


PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 156991The girls mommy, my niece S.








https://patijinich.com/


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 7, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> @PamfromTx , your G- niece is beautiful! She looks so familiar to me, like a movie star or a TV personality.
> 
> It took me awhile of wondering then, I decided maybe she reminds me of the famous  TV chef Pati Jinich the the old PBS cooking show "Pati’s Mexican Table". I've see her on Food TV as well.
> 
> ...


That is my niece, S.  She's never been told she resembles anyone famous.   I think she is an awesome woman.  Thank you!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 7, 2021)

Lily and Lucy FaceTime with us earlier.  Both were hyper and screaming.  It is good to see them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2021)

First day of daycare for them (today).   Hope Lily did well and didn't cry.  Due to being overly protected for a year now, both girls tend to shy away and are terrified of people.  I'm sure in time they will get use to being amongst other children/adults.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

Lily and Lucy are doing great in daycare!  I am so relieved and happy.  We were worried about Lily who is the youngest.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

A favorite photo of Lucy and her mommy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 14, 2021)

My big girls.  Lily and Lucy.


----------

